# CUTTERS:  Warning for 8 L Wednesday and 8 L Friday



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

*CUTTERS:  Warning for 8 L Wednesday*

In support  and for general principles, those that want to (board too) are welcome to this "minor" water challange.....


8 L on Wednesday (plan restroom time, get chap stick, you'll need it)



1) w/o drinking to much too quickley...(see Brain Edema) THIS IS IMPORTANT!
2) w/considering an iron/free Multi-min at dinner to replace leached minerals
3) and searching "old" post for the whys, so as to avoid another debate (use w8, DP, even Prince)

Post your progress here on Wednesday and Friday

Please....if you are not "in"....avoid this thread 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

10 L Friday may be called off on account of "rain"..lol


So who is in tomorrow?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm in but I guess you knew that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Pee...er  Me  too! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## tigress (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm in...I will actually measure today. Happy peeing everyone!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

1 L  ee

DPee


----------



## tigress (Feb 19, 2003)

I am at 2 L not including what's in my pro shake (more than 1/2 L), it's 9.44 here. 

DP can you take a look at my journal later?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

I hope it's only water in your pro shake, only water counts....yes 

DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 19, 2003)

Of COURSE it's only water!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

3.5 L in....

...an incredible amount...oops TMI! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

4 litres @ 1:30


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

5.5 L , at 2:30

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

7.0  L at 5 PM...actually 4...err...make that 3 slugs away..the 8th Liter is gonna kill me, so tired of water! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

5.25 @ 8 pm lol


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm finishing Liter 8 right now.


----------



## tigress (Feb 19, 2003)

I quit measuring at liter 7 but I have had maybe 2L since then.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

Good Nat   Good Jodi 

Bad w8 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

What else is new, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

This was for you....


----------

